

Global Trends 2025: the end of US dominance? - bootload
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2008/nov/20/barack-obama-president-intelligence-agency

======
bootload
_"... We prepared Global Trends 2025: A Transformed World to stimulate
strategic thinking about the future by identifying key trends, the factors
that drive them, where they seem to be headed, and how they might interact. It
uses scenarios to illustrate some of the many ways in which the drivers
examined in the study (e.g., globalization, demography, the rise of new
powers, the decay of international institutions, climate change, and the
geopolitics of energy) may interact to generate challenges and opportunities
for future decisionmakers. The study as a whole is more a description of the
factors likely to shape events than a prediction of what will actually happen
..."_

The original document can be viewed here pdf, 5.7Mb ~
[http://image.guardian.co.uk/sys-
files/Guardian/documents/200...](http://image.guardian.co.uk/sys-
files/Guardian/documents/2008/11/20/GlobalTrends2025_FINAL.pdf)

